# Catastrophe Canyon (in progress)



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

A few shots of the layout in progress, still very rough. This is a 360 layout so no backdrop will be added. It will spend it's life in a plexiglass box.

Town









Industry










Bakery









House of ill repute


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Buildings look great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
I wouldn't leave rocks and gravel on the porches it doesn't look right to me, if anything a little sand or dirt.
Finer ground material would look better in front of the door ways, gives it that traveled on look.
This might all be subjective do to the fact that you are doing N scale and you have zoomed in a lot, and I also suspect the buildings have not found a permanent home yet.
Oh and Excellent camera work too! :thumbsup:


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Buildings are not set permanently yet as I have not run the lighting to them. Yes they will be cleaned off, husband took the pictures while I was making breakfast so I didn't have time to remove the gravel.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Those buildings are oozing ...

... oozing LOTS of great character. They really begin to tell a story, and are a great addition to the layout!

TJ


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Those buildings are oozing ...
> 
> ... oozing LOTS of great character. They really begin to tell a story, and are a great addition to the layout!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It does look nice but.......,

It will spend it's life in a plexiglass box!
How mean you are.
That sounds so cruel.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

big ed said:


> It does look nice but.......,
> 
> It will spend it's life in a plexiglass box!
> How mean you are.
> That sounds so cruel.


It will be a working layout, trains always running. Plexiglass will be removable, it's just to protect the layout from future little fingers as this will hopefully be a headboard for my child some day.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N scale catastrophe said:


> It will be a working layout, trains always running. Plexiglass will be removable, it's just to protect the layout from future little fingers as this will hopefully be a headboard for my child some day.



Hmmm, Lucky kid.
You do know that the lucky kid will eventually learn how to lift up the plexiglass?

Looks nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

big ed said:


> Hmmm, Lucky kid.
> You do know that the lucky kid will eventually learn how to lift up the plexiglass?
> 
> Looks nice.:thumbsup:


And when the child can lift the glass, the child is ready to help mommy model.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

A headboard for a child containing a house of ill repute called "Jilly Wiggles"?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N scale catastrophe said:


> And when the child can lift the glass, the child is ready to help mommy model.


When the child lifts the glass, he/she might start eating all the trains.



eljefe said:


> A headboard for a child containing a house of ill repute called "Jilly Wiggles"?


:thumbsup:


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

eljefe said:


> A headboard for a child containing a house of ill repute called "Jilly Wiggles"?


Remember this is N scale. The town is based loosely upon my former home town, an 1800's silver mining town that was full of saloons and yes even a brothel. It's not something we hide up here, it's a part of our history. I want this to be something that can be appreciated even when the child is an adult and that I can appreciate now as I am building it. Finally, this child won't even be talked about possibly existing for at least 2 years so it will be 10 years minimum before I have to explain what "Jilly Wiggles" is. :laugh:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very impressive !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Carl said:


> Very impressive !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Carl


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

big ed said:


> When the child lifts the glass, he/she might start eating all the trains.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Ha ha ha ... kidzilla!!!!  I like it! Cover will be securely attached to the base with either latches or screws. Besides, my trains are used to being tormented, our cat can't tell the difference between an n scale 0-6-0 and a mouse.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N scale catastrophe said:


> Ha ha ha ... kidzilla!!!!  I like it! Cover will be securely attached to the base with either latches or screws. Besides, my trains are used to being tormented, our cat can't tell the difference between an n scale 0-6-0 and a mouse.


I have twin boys and I must say that they were very good with not trying to grab everything in site when they were little.
But they had plenty of their own stuff to keep them occupied, plus I guess it depends a lot on the parents training them right from wrong.

When I was little I was the kid that stuck a butter knife into the electrical outlet! 
Well.......no one trained me not to!


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

re: knife in the electrical outlet.

Modern parenting now days would be to lawyer up and find someone to sue.
My old man advised me that next time to make sure I had hold of a better ground.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> When I was little I was the kid that stuck a butter knife into the electrical outlet!




That explains a lot, Ed ... that explains a lot ...



TJ


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Your layout sounds like an ideal candidate for an overall picture....that's a hint.

I had to get up on a step ladder to get an overall pic of mine......come to think of it, I haven't taken one for several months.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> That explains a lot, Ed ... that explains a lot ...
> 
> 
> 
> TJ


Well.....I learned from it and got curly hair too.

I probably got spanked also, bad enough to get electrocuted but I think the spanking was worse.
Today that would be called child abuse huh?


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

JPIII said:


> Your layout sounds like an ideal candidate for an overall picture....that's a hint.


Will post full pictures soon, planting trees right now so it's a little too rough to post. Did get an engine finished today though.










This is my little 4-4-0, it hangs out at the station as the front trucks don't like to stay on the track. Will post picts of the bigger engine once I get it numbered, it just got out of the spray booth


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

As promised, 0-6-0 painted, detailed and weathered. This is the first engine I have ever done... please be honest, I'm tough, I can take it. 

Whole engine:









Loco close up:









Tender close up with road name:









Front of loco:









"coal" in tender:










Sorry about the image quality, my photographer had to work today and my cell phone has a crummy camera.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fun stuff! How'd ya' do the letterng on the tender???


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Fun stuff! How'd ya' do the letterng on the tender???


Decals the husband bought for me.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nice!

btw found this pic of Big Ed as a child.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Wait!!!Grab a water pipe with your other hand then have at it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well you want an honest opinion?
It looks grrrrreat!:thumbsup:
I don't really see much weathering on it?

You guys bought a house, now get a camera!

I thought you were going to say that you painted the letters on.:thumbsup:


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

I was going to try to paint the letters on, but luckily didn't have to.  Love the photo, now find one of a little girl putting her barbie dolls in the garbage disposal (they dance fast in there). 

Only did a little weathering as this is a tourist line and I figured they would try to keep there engines shiny to attract customers, at least thats what the Georgetown Loop used to do.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Not me in the photo, I have brown curly hair.
Now that I think of it I used a fork.

That one must be of Jack.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

N -- lucky you ... I wonder where one finds "Catastrophe Canyon" decals?

Ed -- you used to go around licking 9V batteries, too, huh? (I did that a few times as a kid. Why more than once, I never quite figured out ... :retard: )

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed -- you used to go around licking 9V batteries, too, huh? (I did that a few times as a kid. Why more than once, I never quite figured out ... :retard: )
> 
> TJ


No that was kid stuff after I used the fork.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

TJ, he had them made for me from some company he found online... yep I'm lucky to be married to a fellow modeler.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good, I would like to know how you put the pictures right on the post.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Alphaman said:


> Looking good, I would like to know how you put the pictures right on the post.


Load them to your album first, then copy the 2nd address line called the BB code and paste it into your post.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Alph,

See here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595

TJ


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

N scale catastrophe said:


> Load them to your album first, then copy the 2nd address line called the BB code and paste it into your post.


That is a short & sweet reply but is the way I do it. Some computer savvy is required. It works for all the stone age software Model RR forums I've come across. You gotta play the cards you're dealt.

BTW, just for the hell of it I tried using a link on this forum to post a pic on another forum.....it worked using the picture URL. I'm gonna try it summore.....it would simplify my life if it does.

(edit)
2 for 2 is good enuff.
BigED should have tole me this.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I went up to the armpit in an old wringer washer at grandma's house when I was around six years old. 
Sad part about it was that it happened in the basement while my hard of hearing granny was upstairs watching TV. She thought the screaming was part of the TV show so it took her awhile to come down the stairs and reverse the wringer and set my little self free! 
Every time I see an old wringer washing machine in an antique mall I'm reminded of the deed. 
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yowch! And why, exactly, were you playing in/with the washer???


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Yowch! And why, exactly, were you playing in/with the washer???


TJ,
You're a Dad with some youngsters, right?
'Nuff said. 
Bob


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

arm in this?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

JPIII said:


> BTW, just for the hell of it I tried using a link on this forum to post a pic on another forum.....it worked using the picture URL. I'm gonna try it summore.....it would simplify my life if it does.
> 
> (edit)
> 2 for 2 is good enuff.
> BigED should have tole me this.


Hey JP, it should work in theory, but I personally wouldnt do it that way unless you were sure the image was hosted on an external server ( a dedicated pictures site, like photobucket or imgur... or your maybe your own cloud storage / another website somewhere where they explicitly allow hotlinking)

Example. If the image is hosted on the MTF server (say its uploaded with your post) then linked to another forum. As I understand it, the hosts server (MTF in this case) pays for the bandwidth. 
Most cases it probably wouldnt be a big issue. but if you link a lot of photos in another forums thread and they get a lot of views, it could add extra bucks to the hosts monthly data bill.

I use imgur.com for all my online images (same same as photobucket.com) so I know I can link that bad boy to any forum and not cause any accidental issues 


If I've totally taken your post out of context, I apologise :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

raleets said:


> TJ,
> You're a Dad with some youngsters, right?
> 'Nuff said.
> Bob


Oh. Yup. 'Nuff said!

:laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

My grandmother used to say she never understood how boys lived long enough to become men.

My son was 8 or 9 and wanted to borrow my "Skil" saw so he and his buddy's could build a tree house.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

*Surprise new addition to the fleet*

Newest member of the Catastrophe Canyon fleet. Athearn 2-6-0 with working headlight. Great surprise to come home and find waiting on your layout!








The headlight even works!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

just needs to be re-branded to CC livery!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

broox said:


> just needs to be re-branded to CC livery!


It's on the docket for Saturday


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Athearn 2-6-0 with new paint, number and road name.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That looks... Well... What's the word I'm looking for...
_SWEET!_


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice job two thumbs up /) /)
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Custom paint / tagging looks nice.

Just out of curiosity, why'd you nix the silver paint on the boiler nose/front?

TJ


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

NIMT said:


> That looks... Well... What's the word I'm looking for...
> _SWEET!_


Totally agree with Sean, I love it, great job!!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Just out of curiosity, why'd you nix the silver paint on the boiler nose/front?
> 
> TJ


Rule #1 TJ.


looks great!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh I agree with that ... Rule #1, for sure. However ...

Some guys like a silver front, some don't. We had a discussion a while back as to why real steamers used silver paint in the first place. Something in the silver paint that could handle a higher heat (in way of the flue) than normal black boiler paint (that would just bubble off).

I was just curious as to the thinking/reason for the preference here, though that's not intended to be leaning one way or the other on my part.

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks good to me TJ....looks rustic to go with the layout.
-Art


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Custom paint / tagging looks nice.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why'd you nix the silver paint on the boiler nose/front?
> 
> TJ


The picture makes it look darker than it is in real life, just used a light black wash and some weathering on it. The lighting in the room is awful and doesn't really show the true colors of the engine.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Art, you nailed it, I was going for a rustic look to go with the 1800's era layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just reiterating that I like it. The dark / weathered look is well-suited to a little mining / work train. :thumbsup:


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Just reiterating that I like it. The dark / weathered look is well-suited to a little mining / work train. :thumbsup:


Thanks TJ, I will try to get better picts this weekend.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

*Trees and town proper*

Have finally gotten up the courage to plant some trees on the layout. Decided to start with town and move out from there. Still have some ground work to do, but it's coming along.

First shot is an aerial view of town. The design is roughly based upon Silver Plume Colorado where they built the houses right up the sides of the mountains to be closer to the silver mines.








I have not begun detailing the other two sections of the layout so they are not included in these photos.

Some trees








Various houses

























The station









and the trains


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

With those houses on the sides of the mountains sleepwalking could get real interesting!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

raleets said:


> With those houses on the sides of the mountains sleepwalking could get real interesting!


You should've seen our street when we lived there, it doubled as the sledding hill.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

We folks in southern Michigan don't know too much about mountains. There are several ski resorts in the northern part of our beautiful State but it's fairly flatland around these parts, although once in awhile you can find a subdivision with some squirrely driveways.
We'll be coming thru Colorado in September on the Amtrak California Zephyr. Can't wait!
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Your use of hillsides for the mining town structures is excellent. Normally, most layous have flat town, and hill with trees. It's really fun to see you mixing things up ... getting the structures / people / life up into the hillsides. Good fun!

TJ


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks TJ, here is a good photo of what the inspiration town looked like before I-70 destroyed it. You can see the houses creeping up the hill.

http://www.clearcreekcounty.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Historic-View-of-Silver-Plume.jpg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

N,

Nice pic.

You may be interested ... member Hold'erNewt is from Ouray, CO. I was PM'ing him recently, and reading up a bit on the history of the tiny mining town ... sounds very similar to what you're creating, too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ouray,CO_view.jpg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ouray,_Colorado

TJ


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Um TJ... Yep I'm interested in him, he's my husband ) Nice to know I made the right choice though. 
An yes some of the inspiration comes from Ouray as well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jill, I'm so embarrased! 

I didn't realize until a moment after I posted (and noticed your last name) that you were teamed up with Kirk! Small world!

I've never heard of Ouray until my dialog with your husband earlier this week, but it's now on my radar as one of those places that would be great to visit someday. Looks like a really quaint town.

Keep up the great work.

(Oh ... and I think we need a member-flowchart here on the forum!  )

TJ


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

It's okay TJ, you gave us a good giggle this morning. Yes, Ouray is a really neat town, great place to wonder if you like Victorian era architecture. There is a great book out about Colorado ghost towns if you can get your hands on one. We try to get to a few every summer, makes for some interesting road tripping, and it's how we found both Silver Plume and Ouray.

B.T.W. I found the forum first )


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:laugh: tj the match maker.


Your layout is looking good Calamity. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You need some new glasses, Ed ... no Calimity Jane 'round here ... _Catastrophe_. 

(I've got your back there, Jill!)

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No she told us that was OK to use as the catastrophe is harder for some to spell.

Where have you been? 
Go back and read every post she posted.

Remember the house they bought? 
I think that is a hold'hernewt post though.

I like the name Calamity Jill. :thumbsup:

( now that you gave their real names out too.)

Edit,
It would have been funny if Kirk was Jack, huh Jill. 
Especially with the hillside your building.
That reminds me of a song.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

me too....

the itsy-bitsy spider went up the water spout....


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

big ed said:


> It would have been funny if Kirk was Jack, huh Jill.
> Especially with the hillside your building.



Except up here we don't walk uphill to get our water, we all know it runs downhill to us. It's only south of the Equator that water runs uphill, everybody knows that!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Ed & TJ you are too funny! Call me whatever as long as it's nice. Thanks for the compliment on the layout. As I don't see many stalkers coming from the forum I guess I'm ok with my name being out there, but no I will not adopt any more train boys, one is enough. :laugh: TJ, maybe you should look at match making, most people wouldn't put Newt and I together, you did good. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We have a few couples here on the forum. You and Newt. NIMT and Mrs. NIMT. Me and Big Ed.

Ooopps! Cat's out of the bag, I guess!   

Mrs. Ed


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My wife is an "over the shoulder" member of the forum. Not much goes on here that she doesn't know about.
Keeping her involved lubes the hinges on the checkbook!  
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> We have a few couples here on the forum. You and Newt. NIMT and Mrs. NIMT. Me and Big Ed.


Correct way to write it tj would be big ed and I. Not me and big ed. 



raleets said:


> My wife is an "over the shoulder" member of the forum. Not much goes on here that she doesn't know about.
> Keeping her involved lubes the hinges on the checkbook!
> Bob


My old (young) lady thinks all model train people are nuts! Especially when I show her what something like this went for,
$3645.00!










Or an empty old Lionel box that sold for over $1000 bucks.
Every time I get another train the comment is like, "you really needed that"! 
I answer yes I did "dear".
Then I start measuring up around the ceiling and she says, "don't even think of the shelf train you have the whole !^%*#! basement!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Now that's a good laugh, Ed ... funny stuff ... "dear"!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

She hates it when I call her dear.
You also notice I never call her my old lady?
She hates that too, so she is my old (young) lady.
Then she can't say anything. It is "legal" wording then. 

She don't mind me calling her a _itch as she is proud of that.
She has a license plate that says Zero to _itch in 3.2 seconds.
T shirts I am a _itch and proud of it!
Even underwear that say it.:laugh:

I got her a personalized coffee mug with it on too, she loved it.
I found her the license plate too, she loved that also.:smokin:


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Mrs. Ed


LOL! :laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Mrs. NIMT and I knew you two shacking up long ago.
Big ed and TJ... Now that's a shocker!!!!
We used to run cattle and horses up in those areas back in the 60's and 70's and I remember them widening and putting in Eisenhower tunnel in on I-70. It used to be a real fright having to go over loveland pass in the winter months, epecially hauling a load of horses!:retard:
Where we live now is a lot like Colorado was when I was a kid...Yea it's that back woods! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

NIMT said:


> I remember them widening and putting in Eisenhower tunnel in on I-70.


Funny you should mention that... I worked at the tunnel for 7 years!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

*Packing up*

Well we are 12 days from moving day (finally!!!) so tomorrow I will have to pack up Catastrophe Canyon and get it ready to move to it's new home. It will be sad to see it all boxed up for two whole weeks!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

N scale, good luck in the move, I hope everything goes smooth. By the way loved the layout. I never got a chance to finish this thread before today.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

sjm9911 said:


> N scale, good luck in the move, I hope everything goes smooth. By the way loved the layout. I never got a chance to finish this thread before today.


Thanks! This move has been a long time coming, we are ready to start building train rooms. )


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

N,

Smooth travels to you and a household of stuff during the move. Wishing you many happy moments / memories in the new digs!

TJ


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks TJ


----------

